# Studio-Scale Pan Am Space Clipper Orion



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

This thing is actually going into production! Photos of test build(used to find fit problems...) This was built to see how well the big pieces go together-- I left off the small pieces (and didn't clean out the windows), but they will be a part of the second test build. I just had to paint this and put on some decals!

The model is 42-inches long (nearly 45 including the tail spikes). 1:48 scale.

Anyone interested in this should contact me through email. No PMs.

Scott
[email protected]














































Updated information/photos found here:

http://atomiccity.yuku.com/topic/988/The-42inch-Pan-Am-Space-Clipper-Kit-How-to-order


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GORgeous!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Indeed a beautiful thing. A relic of time gone past. *sigh*

Anyway, it's kind of interesting, how the resin 'flash' in the windows almost look like the window shades on a contemporary airliner.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If only Moebius could have made theirs this accurate.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

oh yes! thank you Scott!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

The *MASTER* strikes again!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Agh! Tell me when and how much!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

John P said:


> If only Moebius could have made theirs this accurate.


Be fair, Moebius had a self-directed mandate to recreate the Aurora kit. If they had corrected the flaws/mistakes to make that kit accurate to the original filming miniature there would be a different but just as vocal group bemoaning the loss of the beloved in memory kit.

I bemoan the fact that these nostalgia re-pops and re-creations cost so much, thus killing the "hey I want to build that again" impulse. I know it's a fact of life but damn, ya know? $30, $50 for what was a two buck kit back in the day? That's real money now.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Be fair, Moebius had a self-directed mandate to recreate the Aurora kit. If they had corrected the flaws/mistakes to make that kit accurate to the original filming miniature there would be a different but just as vocal group bemoaning the loss of the beloved in memory kit.


Except that Moebius didn't recreate the Aurora kit. The Moebius Space Clipper is a new tooling with major differences from the Aurora model. Some features of the Moebius kit are more accurate than the Aurora kit, others less so.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

scotpens said:


> Except that Moebius didn't recreate the Aurora kit. The Moebius Space Clipper is a new tooling with major differences from the Aurora model. Some features of the Moebius kit are more accurate than the Aurora kit, others less so.


Oh, so? Huh, I don't recall hearing that. I may well have forgotten over the years. My impression was that this was a 'make a new tool from a vintage kit and clean it up some' deal, which is what I recall happened with the Moonbus. 

So to further show my ignorance, I had thought that the vintage Airfix kit was a different tool from the Aurora, am I wrong about that as well? Did Moebius take some of their cues from the Airfix instead (assuming different kits, different tooling)?

If they went 100% new mastering with this, how the heck did they get things wrong? Never mind. Same as everything else.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, a Garage Kit producer who makes a so-called "studio scale" kit and actually tells you what the actual scale is! Thank you, Scott. Too many producers simply think that "studio scale" is actually an adequate description or just say it 1/1 scale of the original prop. This kit looks magnificent, and 1/14 scale modellers can use the ever-increasing number of 1/48 military figures as a basis for populating the interior.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve H said:


> . . . My impression was that this was a 'make a new tool from a vintage kit and clean it up some' deal, which is what I recall happened with the Moonbus.


The Moebius Moonbus was reverse-engineered from the Aurora kit, with some improvements like more accurate windows.



Steve H said:


> So to further show my ignorance, I had thought that the vintage Airfix kit was a different tool from the Aurora, am I wrong about that as well? Did Moebius take some of their cues from the Airfix instead (assuming different kits, different tooling)?


The Aurora, Airfix and Moebius Space Clipper kits are all different from one another. The Airfix is the least accurate of the three. 



Steve H said:


> If they went 100% new mastering with this, how the heck did they get things wrong?


I assume you've heard of Murphy's Law.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

scotpens said:


> I assume you've heard of Murphy's Law.


It was referenced in Interstellar.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

The Airfix kit is 'bloated', it is too fat but resembles the ship as seen in a publicity photo that was probably shot with a long lens.

The Moebius kit's major flaw is the leading edge of the wing. It is flat, not rounded over like a real airfoil. 

All of these kits are the same size as the Aurora kit. The Aurora kit has the wrong contour on the engine hump, but that's because they followed the blueprint. The original model was built to the blueprint, but when Kubrick and Lange viewed the model after it was finished (and photographed before filming), they asked for two changes. The engine hump was modified to be lower and wider and the windscreen was angled a bit farther out, to make it more aerodynamic. So, what you see in the color stills is not actually what wound up on film. And they didn't do new stills after the mods. There were some B&W stills shot after the mods, though.

I hesitate to put the pricing info here due to forum rules, so anyone wanting that info should email me. No PMs.

Scott
[email protected]


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Awesome work.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Any word on when these will ship? Some of us have been waiting a looking time for this one. Can't wait to start a build thread!

(-:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

For the 5 or 6 people who don't know, Cap is the master of all things 2001. The best, most accurate, blah, blah, blah. You can't go wrong with the Cap.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

jheilman said:


> For the 5 or 6 people who don't know, Cap is the master of all things 2001. The best, most accurate, blah, blah, blah. You can't go wrong with the Cap.


We can check out Cap's message board at http://atomiccity.yuku.com .


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

BIG sucker!

Been waiting a long time for this kit. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, that's gonna take at least a pair of C6-8, maybe even D-class engines! 

Enjoy the build, can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

NICE!!! 

Is it hollow cast? If so, would there be room for cockpit detailing and lighting?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

rowdylex said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> Is it hollow cast? If so, would there be room for cockpit detailing and lighting?


Oh yeah... _plenty_ of room. The kit doesn't come with an interior, but that's why God invented scratch-building. I'll post a separate build thread once I'm ready to dive in -- probably sometime in January.


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Oh yeah... _plenty_ of room. The kit doesn't come with an interior, but that's why God invented scratch-building. I'll post a separate build thread once I'm ready to dive in -- probably sometime in January.


I also read Scott is planning on producing passenger and cockpit interiors at some point in the future. The cockpit interior would have to be installed prior to the build, IIRC.

Thanks for the pictures Rob. 

Do you plan to use a paint scheme on this one?


----------

